# air filter timer



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

I built my air filtration unit from a HVAC blower. It work well and now I need to add a timer to the power control.
Does anyone know where to buy the old style timer that you turn to 0- 60 mins or so? I only see the repetitive digital timers that time on/off in cycles at the same clock time over a day.


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

DPJeansonne said:


> I built my air filtration unit from a HVAC blower. It work well and now I need to add a timer to the power control.
> Does anyone know where to buy the old style timer that you turn to 0- 60 mins or so? I only see the repetitive digital timers that time on/off in cycles at the same clock time over a day.


 

Try doing an appliance timer search on Amazon. Just make sure it can handle the amperage of your blower.


----------

